# Who is the best sci-fi captain/leader?



## Whitestar (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay, the following is a list of captains/leaders from various sci-fi tv shows. Who is the best sci-fi captain/leader of all?

1. Malcolm Reynolds

2. William "Husker" Adama

3. Ka D'Argo

4. Roj Blake

5. Kerr Avon

6. Jeffrey Sinclair

7. John Sheridan

8. Jack O'Neil

9. Jean-Luc Picard

10. James T. Kirk


----------



## Thadlerian (Oct 5, 2006)

Jeff Sinclair - Sorry, Mal, you're not even close


----------



## Paige Turner (Oct 5, 2006)

Gotta go with Jean-Luc. Every last member of that crew would eat a boiled terrier for that man.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 5, 2006)

Jean-Luc for me too. The guy has got class (and doesn't need to get his shirt ripped off every other episode like James T. does to prove it)


----------



## Whitestar (Oct 5, 2006)

I chose Mal because he's not by-the-book captain, which makes him more flexible and intriguing. Plus, he made some VERY difficult decisions in Serenity. To me, that is what the true definition of a captain/leader should be. But Picard comes in a close second place. 

Whitestar


----------



## Leandra (Oct 5, 2006)

Jean-Luc goes for me as well. *swoon*


----------



## Mouse (Oct 5, 2006)

Well as a Scaper I have to go for D'Argo!


----------



## nixie (Oct 5, 2006)

Jean Luc... wins hands down, although I do like Jack O'Neil


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Oct 5, 2006)

If you want to come back alive, Jean-Luc is your captain.

But I'd rather ship out with Mal.


----------



## Tau Zero (Oct 6, 2006)

Jean-Luc bu all means.  Leads with his mind, as the greatest leaders do.


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 6, 2006)

This was a hard choice I was torn between Kirk, Jean Luc and Mal....


----------



## Nesacat (Oct 9, 2006)

Has to be Jean-Luc Picard ... it's all the Shakespeare he quotes.


----------



## Steffi (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd travel to the ends of the universe and back with Jean-Luc.....sigh!!


----------



## Jack (Oct 9, 2006)

Sinclair...Or is that Valen?  Brain hurt, brain hurt.


----------



## Nesacat (Oct 9, 2006)

Steffi said:
			
		

> I'd travel to the ends of the universe and back with Jean-Luc.....sigh!!



Hear! Hear!


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 12, 2006)

has to be mal


----------



## jenna (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh no! I scanned the list and decided to vote for Mal, but just as I hit vote I saw that I missed Avon! My vote is definitely for him! There's no way to change your choice is there?


----------



## manephelien (Oct 15, 2006)

Jack O'Neill.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 15, 2006)

As a matter of interest, why D'Argo, and not John Crichton?


----------



## Ozymandias (Oct 15, 2006)

James T. Kirk. He Makes Picard look like snivelling prig.


----------



## jenna (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, I'm glad someone else voted for Avon! Still kicking myself for screwing up!


----------



## Krystal (Oct 29, 2006)

It was a difficult decision but I vote for Jack O' Neil.


----------



## Brys (Oct 29, 2006)

Mal Reynolds - he's not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, he's bitter and aggressive at times, but he loves his crew and ship more than anyone else. He's not arrogant, knows when to back down and for him it's about keeping the ship flying, nothing more. He has to make some incredibly tough decisions at times, but he's not afraid to do so when necessary. And he will never, ever leave a crew member behind.

And of course, he has a sense of humour.


----------



## Delvo (Oct 30, 2006)

Benjamin Sisko!... as smart as Picard, but without the "prissy pretentious elitist faup" aura, more of a gritty down-to-Earth attitude.


----------



## Robert M. Blevins (Oct 30, 2006)

Spock...in the old Star Trek episode 'Spock's Command.'


----------



## Ozymandias (Nov 2, 2006)

What about Dave Lister?


----------

